# Callie's learning to model



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm teaching Callie how to model. Unfortunately when she's on the floor, she just wants to climb in my lap.:wub: So I had to stick her up on a chair. You can see in the first picture, she's not 100% sure she likes being on the chair. 











A beautiful carriage with large Percheron horses went by and caught her interest_. We won't tell you that though...it's our secret. We'll call this her high fashion modeling pose.









lol...here you can see her little chicken legs. I can't wait until those finally grow out. But I'm dying for her to have a topknot. I was not wanting to stress her and moved around her instead of asking her to be at a certain angle. So this was taken towards the window so the lighting/colors aren't the best.








_


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Callie is just gorgeous! I absolutely love that first picture!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh my goodness....how beautiful.
callie is such a sweet little model baby :wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh! Callie is darling! Love love love the model and her attire!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what a doll she is!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG, what a stunning new addition she is! I love these new pics of her...she looks so much like Jett! Personally...I love her without a topknot...the ear bow style is the most adorable thing I've ever seen...but I know you want one.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Beautiful! And I love those chicken legs!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a stunning new model!
I like the bright contrast of the red & white!
I really like her hairstyle! 
I find short hair on the legs very cute.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She is the perfect little model. I am looking forward to seeing more of her work ;-)


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, your baby Callie looks soooo beautiful modeling that pretty dress and bow!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Picture perfect :wub::wub: What a little doll. She looks like she's been posing for years. I'm so in love with your little one.:heart:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm teaching Callie how to model. Unfortunately when she's on the floor, she just wants to climb in my lap.:wub: So I had to stick her up on a chair. You can see in the first picture, she's not 100% sure she likes being on the chair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Crystal-In-Law...

WHO needs a topknot with bows that adorable in her EARS!!! My heart is JUST singing seeing her so so so spoiled and well loved. Bless you for taking such good care of her! 

Karla and Da udder Cher Chien Girlz


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh Callie, What beautiful eyes you have and your coat is just brilliantly white......You are adorable!!! Shame on Mommy for calling you chicken legs!!! LOL~~~~I think you look just precious modeling and you seem to take to it like Jett!!! You got exactly what you wanted Crystal and I am so glad!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Learning to model?!?! Heck Callie looks like a seasoned model to me!

What great shots of her Crystal. Her portfolio will be flowing with pictures soon enough. hehe 

You must be in absolute heaven paradise with her. I told you before but I have to just say one itty bitty time more.....I'm so happy for you Crystal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

How cute ... I wish I saw more malt girls dressed up around here in real life. These pics are adorable, like the colors!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh she is darling ^_^ I love these pictures, especially the first one

hugs
Kat


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

There's that beautiful girl of yours!!!!! Yeah!!! I like seeing pics of Callie. And her dress is adorable. Her little chicken legs will be grown out in no time her fur is looking thicker already. 

Kisses, kisses, kisses!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Callie is just perfect!!!OMG she is soooooooo cute!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

those portraits are gorgeous!! love your new girl!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What do you mean Callies learning? Looks like she's doing it perfectly already. She's gorgeous Crystal,:wub:I'm so happy for ya. I still remember waiting for Hannahs hair to grow out,but you're lucky Callie at least has some hair on her head. The only place Hannah had hair was on her legs. I got to skip the chicken legs. Beautiful pictures,she's a great little model already.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Callie looks like a seasoned model already. She is just gorgeous!!! Love the dress and colors also.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG she is a little stunner Crystal :tender: :tender: such pretty eyes. the first is my fav. what a perfect little model for you, and sounds like a real lovebug too.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Where have I been?????????? I did not know you added another baby to your family. She is stunning.:wub: Now Jett will not have to model girlie girl clothes. He can now model Macho Man clothes.:chili:

Congratulations:cloud9:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Callie is just such a pretty little thing!! She looks like she has really nice structure.

Crystal, when are you going to update your siggy?


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG She's gorgeous Crystal and that dress looks so good on her :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She is adorable. I love her haircut, too.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Callie doesn't just look like a model, she looks like a SUPERMODEL!!! Such a cute girl!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww Crystal, there's sweet Callie! She's absolutely a maltese supermodel and I love red on her! 
By the way, her chicken legs are so cute!!! :heart:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she's doing well Crystal...and btw, she's really sweet:wub:

did you post pics of the fab 3 yet? did I miss them ?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> she's doing well Crystal...and btw, she's really sweet:wub:
> 
> did you post pics of the fab 3 yet? did I miss them ?


lol...I've not even attempted to get a pic of all 3 together. As you all know, my Zoe gets stressed really easily and then can develop some behavioral issues. So we are taking it really really slow. I will say she has done much better then I ever expected this quickly. But it's not all lolly pops and roses as far as Zoe's concerned....yet. lol But she'll get there.:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub::wub: Kitzel is panting! "where has she been all my wife?" You had better put her under lock & key---you know how these Greek guys are---okay, okay---he isn't Greek but he IS a guy and he is panting! I love it that you all dress up these little girls but they would be beautiful w/out clothes entirely. :HistericalSmiley: a big kitzi kiss!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Tanner's Mom said:


> She is adorable. I love her haircut, too.


Callie went with Cheryl and I to the Nationals. While I was there, my husband sent me this email and photo . (the little dog the nice lady had, was Callie LOL. to explain his email further, I had emailed him and told him his potato soup sounded good)

"Message from indi.
Mom
Please hurry home as this guy you left us with can't seem to get keeping the hair out of our eyes right. He has tried really hard for the last several days but can't get it correct. My sister is the same I think but other than her size can't really tell it is her. I heard this guy make some statement that you wouldn't make soup until you can have the first bowl fresh not reheated. Sounds like he may make some for us tom while you are recovering from being gone.
What do you think about cutting my head like the little dog the nice lady had here the day you left. Sure would be nice the next time you leave as it is really painful for this guy to keep trying and still not being able to see.
Be careful on your way back as there are storms coming in that could be severe.
See you when you get home.
Ind"

In other words, even my husband liked Callie's cut 

Karla~N~Girlz
Animal Communicator/Canine Behaviorist


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol...I've not even attempted to get a pic of all 3 together. As you all know, my Zoe gets stressed really easily and then can develop some behavioral issues. So we are taking it really really slow. I will say she has done much better then I ever expected this quickly. But it's not all lolly pops and roses as far as Zoe's concerned....yet. lol But she'll get there.:thumbsup:


well maybe under the Jett and Zoe you could put a "and Callie too" with a small version of one of these pics  

Karla~N~Girlz
Animal Communicator/Canine Behaviorist


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> Callie went with Cheryl and I to the Nationals. While I was there, my husband sent me this email and photo . (the little dog the nice lady had, was Callie LOL. to explain his email further, I had emailed him and told him his potato soup sounded good)
> 
> "Message from indi.
> Mom
> ...



NOT YOU TOO!!!!:smpullhair: All my family and friends were against my Zoe having a top knot. I finally relented and cut if off after Jett came to live with us and he would dive bomb her top knot.:HistericalSmiley: And truthfully, Zoe's face/head looks better without a top knot. And she's happier. So life is good. I've been told Jett CAN'T have a top knot because he's a boy. Now please remember, I'm a single fluff mom and really don't have to answer to anyone. But even the UPS man nixed a top knot on Jett. And he would look soooo adorable in one.:wub:

So now I finally have my girlie girl...one that I know looks gorgeous in a top knot. And again family is giving me a hard time about growing one. So I'll just pretend I didn't see your post. ::covering my eyes with my hands::B)


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG ! Just a gorgeous beauty !!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> well maybe under the Jett and Zoe you could put a "and Callie too" with a small version of one of these pics
> 
> Karla~N~Girlz
> Animal Communicator/Canine Behaviorist


I'm working on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> NOT YOU TOO!!!!:smpullhair: All my family and friends were against my Zoe having a top knot. I finally relented and cut if off after Jett came to live with us and he would dive bomb her top knot.:HistericalSmiley: And truthfully, Zoe's face/head looks better without a top knot. And she's happier. So life is good. I've been told Jett CAN'T have a top knot because he's a boy. Now please remember, I'm a single fluff mom and really don't have to answer to anyone. But even the UPS man nixed a top knot on Jett. And he would look soooo adorable in one.:wub:
> 
> So now I finally have my girlie girl...one that I know looks gorgeous in a top knot. And again family is giving me a hard time about growing one. So I'll just pretend I didn't see your post. ::covering my eyes with my hands::B)


Oh NO, sweetie..NOT me, Doug! :biggrin: Indi still has topknot, and of course Ritzy does too. Feather, hers is gone because she's on pred and her hair is too thin right now, for a topknot. I get flack for dresses and bows!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm working on it. :thumbsup:


'K. Can't see nuf of her. OR maybe just switch them out.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think callie is a natural , she is too cute , and i agree that bow on her ear is to die for .. ooo dolce is drooling here..


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's going to be the best model ever! She just needs to work on her intentional vogue-ing. lol! She's too cute!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I say she has all the makings of a true model!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm working on it. :thumbsup:



yay!! cant wait to see it!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Callie is and that dress is styling on her.:wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She's a doll! Very good model indeed. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Crystal Callie is just beautiful. You are so critical of your pictures and they are always great as these are. She's going to be another great model for you.
How are Callie and Zoe getting along? Is Zoe a bit more interested in her?


----------

